# What am I?



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

Hi. I am new to Cichlids and I bought this one last week. It was labeled as a misc african cichlid. What is it exactly? Thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Labidochromis hybrid.


----------

